# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  wood rot on entry post

## jonjuan

Hi Guys, 
I've got some wood rot to the base of my front entry post. 
Any ideas how to treat or stop from rotting further? There seem to be 100 different wood rot treatments with varying degrees of reported effectiveness. 
I was thinking just drill out whatever is obviously gone bad then fill and seal. 
Cheers
Jon

----------


## jonjuan

So on further inspection it seems the rot has set in quite abit further up I might have to just replace the whole beam.

----------


## Uncle Bob

Sounds like a good plan.

----------


## wozzzzza

paint the cut end with a sealer so that doesnt happen again

----------

